# ti voglio bene, ti voglio e ti amo



## alsmich

Ciao a tutti!

vorrei sapere la differenza fra "ti voglio", "ti voglio bene" e "ti amo". Magari potrei riuscire a capire "ti voglio bene" e "ti amo" se si usano come nel spagnolo, cioè, "te quiero" (= ti voglio bene) si usa con gli amici, la famiglia, e anche con il tuo partner, ma "te amo" (=ti amo) si usa soltanto con il tuo partner, ed è un sentimento più profondo è meno egoista... (comunque, di solito la gente non usa "te amo" anche se voglia esprimere questo sentimento profondo perchè suona un po' sdolcinato). E' così?
e "ti voglio bene" è lo stesso di "ti voglio"? e se una persona vuole esprimire non amore ma desiderio di qualcuno? se direbbe "ti voglio"?

mille grazie!


----------



## Jana337

Possiamo parlare delle differenze tra l'italiano e lo spagnolo ma è inutile ripetere tutto ciò che è già stato detto qui. 

Jana


----------



## alsmich

Grazie Jana, non avevo visto questo post  

dopo averlo letto penso che si ne usano uguale del spagnolo, anche se non so ancora come esprimire unicamente desiderio, ma non amore... cioè, si può usare "ti voglio" per esprimire affetto e desiderio sessuale, oppure solo desiderio sessuale, ma non amore profondo? o magari c'e un'altra espressione?

grazie!!


----------



## Carthusian cat

alsmich said:


> Grazie Jana, non avevo visto questo post
> 
> dopo averlo letto penso che si ne usano uguale del spagnolo, anche se non so ancora come esprimire unicamente desiderio, ma non amore... cioè, si può usare "ti voglio" per esprimire affetto e desiderio sessuale, oppure solo desiderio sessuale, ma non amore profondo? o magari c'e un'altra espressione?
> 
> grazie!!


Decisamente si.
Se dici a un ragazzo "Ti voglio" c'è solo una cosa che penserà: che vuoi andare a letto con lui.
in alternativa puoi anche dire: "Ti desidero".
Ciao e buona avventura..


----------



## alsmich

Carthusian cat said:
			
		

> Se dici a un ragazzo "Ti voglio" c'è solo una cosa che penserà: che vuoi andare a letto con lui.


 
Capito.  Quindi c'è una differenza fra "ti voglio" e "ti voglio bene"? Oppure "ti voglio bene" si può usare anche per esprimire desiderio?

E un altro dubbio: è commone dire "ti amo" al partner? Oppure suona sdolcinato, come in spagnolo?

E' meglio chiarire tutto questo per evitare confusioni!!  

Grazie!!!


----------



## Carthusian cat

> Quindi c'è una differenza fra "ti voglio" e "ti voglio bene"?
> Oppure "ti voglio bene" si può usare anche per esprimire desiderio?
> Solo per esprimere sentimento
> 
> E un altro dubbio: è commoune dire "ti amo" al partner?
> Oppure suona sdolcinato, come in spagnolo?
> Ci sono persone che non lo dicono mai... non è sdolcinato, è impegnativo! E' il non plus ultra delle espressioni amorose, se dici 'ti amo' a un ragazzo vuol dire che pensi sia l'amore della tua vita. Io personalmente l'ho detto solo a due persone in 29 anni..
> E' meglio non abusarne, per non sprecarne l'intensità.
> 
> E' meglio chiarire tutto questo per evitare confusioni!!
> 
> Grazie!!!


----------



## alsmich

Carthusian cat said:
			
		

> Quindi c'è una differenza fra "ti voglio" e "ti voglio bene"?
> Oppure "ti voglio bene" si può usare anche per esprimire desiderio?
> Solo per esprimere sentimento
> 
> E un altro dubbio: è commoune dire "ti amo" al partner?
> Oppure suona sdolcinato, come in spagnolo?
> Ci sono persone che non lo dicono mai... non è sdolcinato, è impegnativo! E' il non plus ultra delle espressioni amorose, se dici 'ti amo' a un ragazzo vuol dire che pensi sia l'amore della tua vita. Io personalmente l'ho detto solo a due persone in 29 anni..
> E' meglio non abusarne, per non sprecarne l'intensità.
> 
> E' meglio chiarire tutto questo per evitare confusioni!!
> 
> Grazie!!!


 
Adesso l'ho capito completamente!  

Credo che "ti amo" si usa assolutamente uguale del spagnolo "te amo", anche se, a dispetto di ciò che tu dici che è il non plus ultra delle espressioni amorose (e non è affato comune usarlo per non sprecarne l'intensità), almeno in spagnolo si preferisce usare "te quiero mucho" anche in queste situazioni, perchè, come ho già detto, "te amo" suona un po' sdolcinato, forse proprio di un film...  

ti ringrazio le tue spiegazioni!!


----------



## Carthusian cat

Figurati, è un piacere! 
Qui sotto ti faccio alcune piccole correzioni.
ciao ciao



alsmich said:


> Adesso l'ho capito completamente!
> 
> Credo che "ti amo" si usi in modo assolutamente uguale del allo spagnolo "te amo", anche se, a dispetto di ciò che tu dici (che è il non plus ultra delle espressioni amorose e non è affatto comune usarlo per non sprecarne l'intensità), almeno in spagnolo si preferisce usare "te quiero mucho" anche in queste situazioni, perchè, come ho già detto, "te amo" suona un po' sdolcinato, forse proprio di unda film...
> 
> ti ringrazio per le tue spiegazioni!!


----------



## indigoio

alsmich, anche si ha già parlato quà... se vuoi darli un'occhiata.


----------



## yo me moi

¿Alguien me puede esplicar en español la diferencia entre te voglio bene y ti amo?Esque no entiendo muy bien el italiano.Si le quiero decir a 1 chico que le quiero mucho,¿cuál de los dos tengo que usar?¿Existe alguna forma de decirlo de manera abrebiada como utilizamos en español TKM,TQ,TKcL,etc.?


----------



## dinube

Yo creo que decir "ti voglio bene" equivale a "estoy enamorado de ti".
Puede ser ?


----------



## Silvia10975

En Italiano no es lo mismo decir "ti voglio bene" y "sono innamorato di te". "Ti voglio bene" se usa para decir que quieres a un amigo, a un novio, pero sin estar (por lo menos aún no) enamorado. "Sono innamorato di te" es como decir "ti amo", más profundo. "Ti voglio bene" se dice en familia también. Además hay muchos hilos acerca de este asunto.
Espero haberte aclarado la duda!
Ciao, Silvia.


----------



## Barbarella79

Salve a tutti.
Mi scuso per l'intromissione, ma mi è venuto un dubbio.  Siccome "ti voglio" in italiano esprime esclusivamente desiderio sessuale, l'equivalente in spagnolo è ancora "te quiero" o in questi casi si dice "te deseo"? 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## yo me moi

No estoy segura de habelo entendido bien,entonces si dices ti voglio bene ¿no estas enamorad@ de esa persona, o si?y sono enamorata di te ¿es lo mismo que ti amo?Perdon por preguntar tanto,pero esque me he hecho un poco de lio.


----------



## Silvia10975

Esatto, se dici ti voglio bene a qualcuno - e questo qualcuno può essere, ricordo, anche un membro della famiglia o un amico - non significa che sei innamorato, ma semplicemente che provi affetto. Se con un fidanzato non ti senti ancora coinvolta troppo ma vuoi dirgli comunque che ci tieni a lui, puoi usare il ti voglio bene. Se gli dici che sei innamorata di lui, l'espressione equivale a dire ti amo.
 Silvia


----------



## Cristina.

A me una volta un italiano mi disse "Ti voglio bene", ma non gli chiesi se voleva dire 'ti amo' (lasciandolo cadere) o 'mi sei simpatica' , ma capii che gli era simpatica (le caía bien).
Cosa voleva dire?


----------



## Silvia10975

Che provava dell'affetto per te, ma che probabilmente non era innamorato. Certo, ci sono persone che magari non vogliono dire "ti amo" per problemi loro, ma di solito il ti voglio bene è manifestazione di affetto.
Non è che stiamo sforando nella chat!?? 
Silvia.


----------



## Cristina.

Grazie Silvia, ma io non la penso come te.
Mi pregunta estaba relacionada con el tema y simplemente he proporcionado el tan 'cacareado' contexto para que se entienda mejor.
El problema es que 'ti voglio bene' no tiene una traducción plenamente satisfactoria en español.
Si te dicen 'te quiero' = ti voglio quiere decir que quiere ligar/ quiere pillar cacho/quiere rollo/quiere tema. 
Si te dicen ' ti voglio bene' = te quiero mucho, en italiano no tiene connotación sexual, pero en español sí.
Si un amigo te dice 'te quiero mucho' en general se interpreta como que quiere 'tema' contigo.
Ya sé que es una cuestión muy 'trillada', pero al no haber una traducción exacta en español siempre suscitará las dudas.
Las mías ya están solventadas gracias a ti, Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Pero existe por lo menos una expresión en español que se acerca al italiano "ti voglio bene" en el sentido de "provare affetto"?


----------



## Cristina.

Se me ocurre ' me caes bien' = mi sei/stai simpatico/a, pero claro, que me caigas bien no quiere decir que te tenga cariño.
Temo que no exista la exacta, exacta, exacta.
La prueba está que ni españoles ni italianos la han descubierto.....todavía.

Edit: Adesso che ci penso, ho trovato me importas mucho (= Ci tengo molto a te ) forse è la migliore traduzione di ti voglio bene (non ne sono sicura), e non ha connotazioni affettive o sessuali.
Si un amigo me dice "Cristina, me importas mucho" yo lo interpreto como que soy muy buena amiga, que me aprecia mucho, no que está enamorado de mí.
Si de repente me dice 'te quiero mucho' podría interpretarlo como que está enamorado de mí, pero todo depende del contexto, si me lo dice después de hablarme de su situación (y además está con otra mujer) o si es 'gay', o si ya le conozco después de muchos años y sé por dónde van los tiros, etc. pues entiendo que me quiere decir que me quiere mucho como amiga.
Comunque penso che non ci sia una esatta traduzione, forse è 'te quiero' ma vengono usate in diverse accezioni.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, "me importas mucho" me gusta bastante. De todas formas entiendo que una traducción exacta no existe!
Gracias.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao.
Esiste in spagnolo un'espressione col significato dell'italiano "ti voglio bene", inteso come un gradino più basso del "ti amo"?


----------



## 0scar

*ti voglio bene=te quiero/me gustas/me caes bien/te aprecio*


----------



## infinite sadness

Grazie! mi scuso per la mia ignoranza.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que "*ti amo*" corresponde a "*te quiero".* No se suele usar "*Te amo*" en español y se sustituye por este otro verbo.

Curiosomente "*Te quiero*" se suele usar con un valor más fuerte que "*Te quiero mucho*". Quizás porque se entiende en un modo absoluto, sin matices


----------



## Cristina.

Eccoci ancora col ti voglio bene, è troppo ricorrente  .
Traducendo alla lettera ti voglio bene vuol dire te quiero mucho, ma non si può prendere alla lettera.

Ti amo = te quiero (si dice al partner)
Ti voglio bene = me caes bien, te quiero (sia al partner che a un/a amico/a o parente)
Ti voglio = te deseo (desiderio erotico)


----------



## emilianobo

Un'altra traduzione non potrebbe essere:

ti voglio bene = te estimo

?


----------



## Neuromante

*Te estimo* creo que es válida en un país de Sudamérica solamente, si no es portugués. Es demasiado "débil" y "fría"


----------



## emilianobo

Neuromante said:


> *Te estimo* creo que es válida en un país de Sudamérica solamente, si no es portugués. Es demasiado "débil" y "fría"


 
Tal vez sea así aunque en España no creo es tan raro, ya que, por ejemplo en catalá se dice "T'estim" para decir "Te quiero"


----------



## Sabrine07

emilianobo said:


> Tal vez sea así aunque en España no creo que sea tan raro, ya que, por ejemplo en catalán se dice "T'estim" para decir "Te quiero"


Sì, ma stiamo parlando dello spagnolo, non del catalano.


----------



## Neuromante

Concuerdo con Sabrine:
En Cataluña y hablando en catalán. En español no se usa.


----------



## Aioros-DeathMask

Pues aqui en Mexico puedes decir te quiero mucho sin que signifique que quieres algo con esa otra persona, simplemente es para demostrarle tu afecto y de hecho se usa mucho entre amigos (hombre con mujer claro) por lo que considero que ti voglio bene seria igual en significado a te quiero mucho


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

ti voglio bene = te quiero bien (para amigos, familia, novio)
ti amo= te amo/te quiero (solo para tu novio si estas enamorada de él)
ti voglio/ti desidero= te quiero/te deseo (solo en un sentido fisico, sexual del termino)

esta un poco mas claro?


----------



## manumoya

Neuromante said:


> *Te estimo* creo que es válida en un país de Sudamérica solamente, si no es portugués. Es demasiado "débil" y "fría"


 Mira les cuento, no quiero pecar de soberbio, y hablar en los mismos terminos que todos aca... Pero este señor me indigna con esa descalificacion total y absoluta de "creo que es valida en sudamerica, si no es portugues". Pues mi señor le informo que aca en Argentina decirle te Estimo o estimadisimo a otra persona es simbolo de respeto y de cariño, tal vez tenga ud. razon en que es mas que nada "fria", pero descalificar como descalifica, no se lo voy a permitir. Y con respecto al tema que nos Compete, osea lo de "ti voglio bene", ayer estaba con mi novia que es ciudadana italiana (pero no habla italiano) y para hacerme el vivo le dije "io ti voglio bene" despues de que ella me dijera "io ti amo"... quiero que me expliquen si los terminos estan bien aplicados, en particular "ti voglio bene" gracias


----------



## CarolMamkny

manumoya said:


> Mira les cuento, no quiero pecar de soberbio, y hablar en los mismos terminos que todos aca... Pero este señor me indigna con esa descalificacion total y absoluta de "creo que es valida en sudamerica, si no es portugues". Pues mi señor le informo que aca en Argentina decirle te Estimo o estimadisimo a otra persona es simbolo de respeto y de cariño, tal vez tenga ud. razon en que es mas que nada "fria", pero descalificar como descalifica, no se lo voy a permitir. Y con respecto al tema que nos Compete, osea lo de "ti voglio bene", ayer estaba con mi novia que es ciudadana italiana (pero no habla italiano) y para hacerme el vivo le dije "io ti voglio bene" despues de que ella me dijera "io ti amo"... quiero que me expliquen si los terminos estan bien aplicados, en particular "ti voglio bene" gracias


 
Jejejeje.... Manumoya no te preocupes que más de una vez hemos discutido con foreros españoles por querer desacreditar el castellano de América... Recordemos que todos hablamos el mismo idioma con algunos cambios regionales. En mi caso mi novio es italiano y yo estoy hasta ahora aprendiendo el idioma... Si el me dice "Ti amo" y yo le respondo en italiano o castellano con "Io ti voglio bene/Yo te quiero" el se siente mal... Creo que sabemos que cuando alguien te dice "Te amo" es un sentimiento más fuerte que el solo "querer".

¡Saludos!


----------



## manumoya

CarolMamkny said:


> Jejejeje.... Manumoya no te preocupes que más de una vez hemos discutido con foreros españoles por querer desacreditar el castellano de América... Recordemos que todos hablamos el mismo idioma con algunos cambios regionales. En mi caso mi novio es italiano y yo estoy hasta ahora aprendiendo el idioma... Si el me dice "Ti amo" y yo le respondo en italiano o castellano con "Io ti voglio bene/Yo te quiero" el se siente mal... Creo que sabemos que cuando alguien te dice "Te amo" es un sentimiento más fuerte que el solo "querer".
> 
> ¡Saludos!


*C*arol, gracias por el dato... jejejeje eso pasa por no entender el idioma y copiar frases de las novelas brasileras que tratan sobre personajes italianos... Y bueno con respecto a la desacreditacion del español de latinoamerica que en casi todos los paises es muy parecido salvo aca en* A*rgentina, que lo mas parecido en cuando a la manera de utilizar el idioma  que tenemos es el *U*ruguay.
Y en cuanto al italiano estoy dispuesto a aprenderlo asi que si alguno tiene ganas de enseñarmelo... se los agradezco.
MANU


----------



## Neuromante

*Disculpen el post tan personalizado, he procurado mantenerlo dentro de los límites del tema que ha surgido.*

Antes de nada. Lee la cita mía que has puesto, donde digo que creo que es de *un solo país,* y compárala con lo que tú has puesto como si fueran palabras mías.

Creo que cualquiera que lleve suficiente tiempo en el foro sabrá que quizás sea el forero hispanoparlante que más pelea por que se considere *todas* las formas de español (Cuando son de verdad formas correctas y no errores, he peleado como nadie contra el leísmo y el loísmo). Por eso en mis datos he puesto la región, para diferenciarme de cualquier otra forma de hablar de España y que quede claro que mi opinión no es española, sino "solo" canaria. Te recomendaría que buscaras las (Varias) respuestas que le di a un italiano que posteó que el español de Salamanca era el "standar" y que en Italia todos los profesores de lectura eran salmantinos.

No creo, lo he dicho y defendido mil veces, que haya un español de España y otro de Sudamérica, creo que hay un español en cada una de las provincias, valles o ciudades donde se hable esta lengua. O hay un solo español con variaciones o hay muchos españoles, pero dos *NO*. Eso sí que es una descalificación total y absoluta. Estoy seguro de que hay tanta diferencia entre mi español y el de Buenos Aires como entre el de Buenos Aires y el de La Plata, por ponerlo más difícil y no comparar entre tres países.


Por otro lado si dije que me parecía que era *de un solo país* fue solo para que los italianos no creyeran que era un forma extendida, solo por eso. Al igual que, para no llevar a confusión, no usaría la palabra Guagua por ser de uso solo en dos países y en mi región, o la señalaría como localismo. Lo hago continuamente, tanto si creo que es de un país como de una zona de España, para que los italianos que (Por ejemplo) están traduciendo y cobrando por ello para Ecuador sepan que es mejor que usen "Ustedes" en lugar de "Vosotros" o que, sí es para España, es mil veces mejor decir "Coger" que "Agarrar" y no recuerdo si pasa solo con España o se usa sin problemas en otros país, eso se ha discutido en el foro.



Pd:
Francamente, no creo que decir que una palabra pueda ser portugesa sea una descalificación. Es un idioma tan digno como otro cualquiera. Y pensé que podía ser un error, fíjate que quien propuso esa forma es italiano. Muchas veces sucede, hoy mismo hay varios hilos donde las dudas versan sobre si la traducción es correcta o una españolización de la palabra italiana. La semana que viene será al revés, dudaderemos si estamos italianizando un término español.


----------



## manumoya

Sepan disculpar si he distorcionado el tema sobre el cual era menester en el foro. Sr. Neuromante, tambien disculpe Ud. si se sintio atacado de alguna manera, no fue mi intencion herir suceptibilidades. Pero sinceramente senti que estaba Ud. atancando la forma en que los sudamericanos utilizabamos el idioma. Por otro lado yo nunca dije que hubiera DOS españoles, y tampoco lo deje deslizar a modo de sugerencia. Coincido plenamente con Ud. con que hay tanto regionalismos del español como en regiones se puedan dividir las naciones que lo adoptan como lengua oficial (es decir infinitos, porque podriamos llevarlo hasta la mas pequeña de las fracmentaciones sociales, es decir, la persona misma). Bueno espero que sepan disculpar si he cometido algun exabrupto, cosa que creo no haber hecho. Sin mas me disculpo nuevamente y espero que algun dia entienda que tambien es noble pedir disculpas y reconocer cuando uno se equivoca y denosta sin razon. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

> Amigos,
> 
> Vuestros comentarios son apropriados en el Forum de Discusiones Culturales.
> Ej.:
> Spanish spoken outside Spain/Latin America
> Nivel de comprensión del castellano de España en América Latina
> ¿Por qué los argentinos hablan de tú en los foros?
> El idioma español en América
> ¿Existe en España el racismo regional?
> "Neutral Spanish"
> La limpieza étnica del castellano
> .... y muchos más.
> 
> *Para temas non lingüísticos, usad los mensajes privados.
> *
> Aquí hablamos de la diferencia entre *"Ti voglio bene", "ti voglio" e "ti amo"
> *
> 
> Laura
> _ Moderadora_


----------



## oscarjps

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que una traduccion literal es muy complicada. 
Pero siempre he pensado que otra forma de usar el  "Ti voglio bene" es para decir "te deseo lo mejor". Es esta una opcion de uso? 
Por favor corrijanme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## irene.acler

"Te deseo lo mejor" sería "desidero il meglio per te", que sí, se puede usar con una persona a la cual "quieres" (en el sentido de "voler bene"), pero no necesariamente, en mi opinión. ¡Es un asunto un poco complicado!


----------



## Acuario65

Hola a todos !

Yo queria saber la traduccion de "ti voglio bene", pero ahora no tengo claro la diferencia entre "te quiero" y " te amo", ni en espanyol

Pondré unos contrajemplos, que demuestran que no hay reglas fijas ....

1) Puedes querer a alguien y no tener relaciones sexuales con ella (Yo quiero a mi hija)
2) Puedes amar a alguien y no tener relaciones sexuales con ella ( Yo amo a mi hija )

3) En espanyol, yo nunca diré "Yo deseo a mi hija". Si puedo decir "La quiero" o "La amo". En los dos casos no significa tener relaciones sexuales con ella. Sí lo implica decir "Yo deseo a alguien". Pero si estas separado, o divorciado, puedes decir "Yo desaría que mi hija viviera conmigo". Pero nunca diría "Yo deseo a mi hija". Aunque también lo podría decir .... Si estoy muy triste, podría decir "Yo deseo a mi hija", pero porque no la veo ..... Con estos ejemplos y contraejemplos se ve que las reglas fijas son muy difíciles .... Espero que ningún espanyol venga a liar más todo ! 

El uso del lenguaje depende de la relación entre las personas, claro, y de la región ...

Pero mi duda es ....
1) Conozco a una mujer italiana
2) He tenido relaciones sexuales con ella .... ( somos adultos )
3) Antes de tenerlas, ella me decía " ti amo, ti voglio, ti desidero, hobisogno di te"
4) Después de tenerlas, me dice "Ti voglio bene"
5) También me dice que  no quiere apartarse de mi vida ... ni que yo me aleje de ella ...

Entonces, qué quiere decir cuando me dice "Ti voglio bene" ??

Queen Elizabeth en su post dice :

ti voglio bene = te quiero bien (para amigos, familia, novio)
ti amo= te amo/te quiero (solo para tu novio si estas enamorada de él)
ti voglio/ti desidero= te quiero/te deseo (solo en un sentido fisico, sexual del termino)

No lo entiendo ... mi experiencia es un contraejemplo ... Y un solo contraejemplo anula toda una ley.  

Gracias a todos


______________________________________________
Acuario es aire


----------



## Mony Mc

Hola Acuario,

lo raro es que ella te diga ''ti amo'' antes de tener relaciones sexuale.. pero bueno esto se llama punto de vista. Claro en todas estas expresiones vale el principio que cada uno puede decir lo que quiera cuando y a quien quiera..no?

Lo que yo te puedo decir es que en Italiano es todo muy sencillo 

Ti voglio bene = amigos, familia y novio o alguien especial (esto creo es tu caso) - ti voglio bene lo dices cuando te importa mucho de la otra persona. (te quiero en espanol de espana)

Ti amo = es algo importante y no se suele decir a cualquier persona. Depende claro, pero yo lo considero algo especial para decir a mi novio si pasa algo muy serio y fuerte entre nosotros. (te quiero mucho en espanol de espana)

Ti voglio/desidero = para mi es algo fisico (te deseo)

Entonces estoy perfectamente dacuerdo con Queen Elizabeth.
Simple! ti voglio bene para amigos y ti amo para novios.

M


----------



## isabilas

Io personalmente non ho proprio mai pensato a "ti voglio bene" per esprimere desiderio sessuale, nè l'ho mai sentito usare in questo modo- Per me vuol dire affetto, che può essere per amici, parenti, e chiunque per il quale provi un affetto sincero.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Yo estoy segura de que en italiano se dice "ti voglio bene" cuando le tienes cariño a una persona, pero esta persona puede ser también tu novio o tu marido...el deseo sexual se expresa con "ti desidero, ti voglio".En cuanto a "ti amo" se usa con el hombre o la mujer de quien estás enamorado/a pero puedo decir que "amo i miei figli"( quiero a mis hijos).En fin, "ti amo" es una cosa, usar el verbo amar en general, es otra.¿Os ha quedado más claro?De todas maneras hoy en día "ti amo" los chicos lo dicen sin darse cuenta del  profundo valor que esta frase siempre ha tenido en la lengua italiana, pero es porque  hoy todo es mas superficial.


----------



## Larroja

DIANAPRINCI said:


> Yo estoy segura de que en italiano se dice "ti voglio bene" cuando le tienes cariño a una persona, pero esta persona puede ser también tu novio o tu marido... el deseo sexual se expresa con "ti desidero, ti voglio". En cuanto a "ti amo" se usa con el hombre o la mujer de quien estás enamorado/a pero puedo decir que "amo i miei figli"( quiero a mis hijos). En fin, "ti amo" es una cosa, usar el verbo amar en general, es otra. ¿Os ha quedado más claro? De todas maneras hoy en día "ti amo" los chicos lo dicen sin darse cuenta del  profundo valor que esta frase siempre ha tenido en la lengua italiana, pero es por que  hoy todo es mas superficial.



Ciao Dianaprinci,
lo spazio dopo il punto, la virgola o i due punti non guasta mai, e aiuta anche a rendere meno faticosa la lettura... 

Grazie per la collaborazione,
Larroja
_moderatrice _


----------



## woosh

Bueno, estamos hablando de tres frass que para mí, se usan en ambas lenguas (por supuesto no como traducciones literales la una de la otra pero sí que existen expresiones equivalentes). A mi parecer -soy argentino así que mi parecer puede diferir bastante del de aquél de un europeo- así que sin ánimos de discutir con nadie voy a hacer mi aporte al hilo: 
*Ti voglio*: literalmente sería "te quiero" pero no es como el "te quiero" español. En italiano esta frase indica deseo sexual. Nuestro equivalente sería: "te deseo". Indistintamente podría decir también "ti desidero" con el mismo sentido. en español decir "te deseo" no es tan frecuente y preferimos decir "quiero tener sexo con contigo" "quiero acostarme contigo" (no a dormir por supuesto) o alguna otra frasecita más candente. Por supuesto siempre hablo del español rioplatense. 
*Ti voglio bene:* el equivalente en español es "te quiero". Si bien es cierto que existen otras locuciones que pueden portar confusión, existe una escala de "intensidad": "te aprecio" implica una conexión sentimental menos estrecha que un "te quiero", pero en ambos casos no hay deseo carnal de por medio. Puedo decirle "te quiero" a mi mascota por ejemplo. en Argentina (donde tenemos un fuerte acervo italiano en la lengua) decimos: "te quiero bien", calco del "ti voglio bene" para expresar lo mismo que "te quiero" sin deseo sexual nuevamente. Dos novios pueden decirse "te quiero" o "te quiero bien" o "te quiero mucho" que no es más que un "te quiero" con un intensificador, en este caso el bien o el mucho. Repito para que no haya confusión, el "te quiero bien" es un invento argentino que lo trajeron nuestros abuelos italianos (según leí en Argentina el italiano es una de las lenguas minoritarias con mayor número de hablantes pero eso es otro tema). 
*Ti amo:* te amo. Con los mismos significados. No suena mal, ni meloso, ni raro. Es simplemente una cosa muy amplia hablar de amor puro. Yo nunca le dije a ninguna de mis parejas "te amo" sí les dije "te quiero". En un ámbito familiar es más común decir te amo/ti amo: una madre/padre ama a sus hijos, yo amo a mis padres y a mis hermanos. Pero decir te amo en un contexto de pareja es complicado, implica demasiadas (sobretodo compromiso) cosas que al momento de decirlo la palabrita hay que pensarlas muy bien porque ahora está de moda decir "te amo" y a las dos semanas separarse y si te vi no te recuerdo. ¡No! eso no es amor y no amerita un "te amo". Evidentemente "te amo" en una pareja involucra la totalidad del ser: es decir, cuando uno ama se entrega al otro completamente por lo que "te amo" "ti amo" implican tanto un afecto inconmensurable como deseo sexual. Te amo en un ámbito familiar en nada más el cariño inconmensurable. (No implica en ninguna de las dos lenguas incesto). 
En resumen: 
Ti voglio/Ti desidero = quiero que pase algo entre nosotros (algo lujurioso obviamente), quiero acostarme contigo. 
Ti voglio (tanto) bene= te quiero, te quiero mucho. El "tanto" es en italiano el intensificador que en español se pone después del verbo, en italiano va antes; sería como nuestro "mucho". Se lo podés decir a amigos, pareja, mascotas, familiares. En fin a cualquier persona (o cosa personificada, en el caso de mi gato lo trato como si fuese una persona, !ya aprendió a entenderme en español e italiano, me falta enseñarle inglés al gato!) por la cual sientas mucho afecto pero SIN DESEO. 
Ti amo = te amo. Tiene un significado muy intenso an ambas lenguas. Desde mi punto de vista está reservado al ámbito familiar,matrimonial, a amigos muy cercanos (ese amigo de toda la vida que todos tenemos). En cuanto a las parejas, usarlo o no depende de cada uno, cada uno tiene una concepción distinta de lo que es el amor.


----------



## roanjf

Allora, il "ti voglio bene" si usa fra amici e parenti; il "ti amo" solo col/lla proprio/a compagno/a come anche il "ti voglio", che, detto da solo, significa "volere carnalmente", anche se si può utilizzare in altri ambiti, ad esempio: "Ti vorrei con me stasera". Ecco, non è esplicitamente detto che si tratti di una proposta sessuale. Dunque, dipende!


----------



## A39

¿"*Ti voglio bene*" no podría ser más como "*Me gustas mucho*"? Yo, por lo menos, escucho poco el "te amo" y es casi como si hubiese sólo dos escalas en el aspecto... llamémoslo "amoroso" de una relación de pareja (excluyo a amigos y familia que por supuesto que a ellos se les puede tener cariño, querer, amar, etc.):

- "*Te quiero*": La más fuerte y que se dice sólo si lo sientes de verdad, se le da un valor especial cuando se lo dices a tu novio/a.
- "*Me gustas*": está por debajo del "te quiero" y por encima de la mera atracción sexual y se lo puedes decir a alguien con el que llevas saliendo un tiempo (siempre y cuando tengas una edad, si tienes quince años el que te guste alguien puede no tener importancia).

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Pixidio

Existe una más, y es la que está por encima del "te quiero" y es "te amo", por éso capaz que no la escuchés demasiado. Creo que de todas las palabras que existen es la más complicada por todo lo que implica y la verdad es que hay que estar profundamente enamorado para decirlo. 

_Ti voglio bene _es te quiero. 
_Ti voglio _es te quiero coger (o follar) y
_ti amo _es bueh, se entiende.


----------



## ursu-lab

Yo creo que la diferencia de uso y frecuencia entre "te quiero"/"te amo" o "ti voglio bene"/"ti amo" mucho depende de la capacidad de cada uno para expresar sus sentimientos. Es algo muy personal y subjetivo.
Cioè, c'è chi non riesce a dire "ti amo" a nessuno in tutta la vita e chi lo dice persino agli amici, alla stregua di "ti adoro!".
Per es., a me sentire in italiano "ti voglio" _tout court_ mi sembra semplicemente "hortera". 
E, sempre a titolo personale, non ho mai usato "ti voglio bene" col mio compagno: credo che ci rimarrebbe piuttosto male se lo facessi. E io altrettanto in caso contrario...


----------



## backtotown

(So che se ne ha parlato in altri thread ma tutti sono un po' vecchi, quindi mi piacerebbe risuscitare il tema e sapere cosa ne pensano i nuovi utenti.)

Io sono spagnolo e avevo un fidanzato italiano, nato a Catania e cresciuto a provincia di Milano. Adesso non siamo pìù insieme, non siamo più una coppia, ma abbiamo un buon rapporto, ci sentiamo oggi giorno al telefono. Normalmente parliamo in italiano e ci diciamo spesso "ti voglio bene". Per me, "ti voglio bene" è come "te aprecio" in spagnolo, al meno ho sempre pensato così. Lui parla abbastanza bene lo spagnolo e abita adesso in Spagna, e l'altro giorno parlavamo in spagnolo e gli ho detto "te aprecio", e lui è rimasto male perchè secondo lui  "apreciar" esprime meno sentimento che "volere bene". 

Cosa ne pensate? Ha ragione lui quando dice che "te aprecio" in spagnolo suona molto più freddo che "ti voglio bene" in italiano?

Grazie in anticipo per le vostre opinioni, e scusate se ho fatto qualche sbaglio con l'italiano.


----------



## Nephelai

Potrei sbagliare, ma in effetti anche per me "te aprecio" suona più come espressione di stima che di affetto .. "ti voglio bene" per me esprime un sentimento più totalizzante, che include la stima ma va oltre, si focalizza sul sentimento "di pancia" (mentre la stima ha una componente più logica/razionale)


----------

